# Ram Issues



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 22, 2018)

Does anybody have any advise about why a ram would beat up my ewes? I put three ewes in with my ram, they were in there only for a few days.  The other night, about 4am we heard beating around. The ram had one of the ewes down on the ground beating the crap out of her.  We ended up running the ewes back in the ewe pen with the other ewes. Is this normal behavior?  Does it mean that he already bred them?  I am confused by this


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey there, sometimes it can mean you just have a very aggressive ram that shouldn't be with the ewes for long. He may have already bred them, or he may not. I had one ram that would attack any ewes that weren't currently in heat, bred or not. You might also check the one ewe for illnesses, sometimes they attack a weaker one. 

This is definitely not normal behavior and I would consider getting another ram or being very cautious about being around him with or without ewes. Does your ram have a male friend that he can be with while he's not with the ewes? Sometimes this can help their attitude as he gets enough companionship and competition with his fellow guys during the off season.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 23, 2018)

We have one adult ram, six adult ewes, one three week old ewe, week old ewe, and week old ram.  We are still building our herd.  Our adult ram that we are having issues with, is pinned up by himself right now because we have babies and also was bullying the ewes while they were pregnant.  We have had him for almost 2 yrs, since he was 6 months old. Within the last few months he has gotten worse.  Does not show aggression towards humans, but has squared off at my husband a few times.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm not even going to pretend I know sheep but if he "squared off" at your husband I would take that as a challenge or aggression towards humans.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 23, 2018)

We are at least going  try to work with him this breeding season because we dont have another ram.  I was hoping we would be able to keep him he's a beautiful american blackbelly.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2018)

My ram was terrified of a flapping plastic bag. I always kept a plastic grocery bag in my pocket.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm willing to try anything. I can go in his pen and dont have a problem.  He backs away and lets me do what I need to do.  The main thing is getting my ewes bred.  After they have been with him for a few days, he starts beating them up.  I dont know if hes bred them or not, but i cant leave them in with him very long on account of his bullying.  At a loss.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2018)

Get a new ram. What breed are your ewes?


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 24, 2018)

I think you just have a ram that would be better candidate for shepherds pie. 
I have only owned two American Blackbelly rams but both were fantastic around the ewes and no problems with being around the babies either.
My first ram did develop a bit of an attitude with me and did actually charge once. My solution was to get a cattle prod. Took once. LOL  However I decided to turn him into food and get a new ram.
The second ram although no as nice looking as my first was also a good boy in that he was good with the sheep of all ages and myself.  The only reason we put him in the freezer was it was decided to go with katahdin sheep.
I got the katadin ram as a six month old and he has been pretty easy until just recently. He knocked me down from behind. LOL I forgot rule one. Know where he is at all times. 
Anyway. I picked myself up and got him on the ground when he made another pass and held him there.
After I got back in I thought about it some and decided that as far as he was concerned he was protecting his territory and flock from me the invader. I do not interact with him . I don't pet him or give him treats. Never have. 
He is great with the ewes and is great with the babes. So he will get to stay around. I will be making some management changes though.
I currently have three of his sons in the flock. I don't know if that helps balance things out or not.
Due to space limitations I have to run the flock together so they all have to get along out there or else. lol]]
I am willing to deal with a ram that is bratty with me but not the girls and the babies.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 25, 2018)

I would get rid of him. Now this comes form an animal-loving, accept-behavioural-variation in all animals, puny vegetarian. Some rams are just born bad and personality/behaviour is inherited to an extent....so he'd  likely make some nasty ram-lamb sons and difficult stand-offish ewes (though some will inherit mum's nature). Obviously I wouldn't eat him, but I know a man who would!

Can you borrow a ram? I regularly borrow to mix the blood lines. 

If he hasn't tried to prove to you who is 'Top Ram' yet....well, it's likely to be only a matter of time. DON'T turn your back on him.....that's when he'll charge. Being hit by a lump of muscle, attitude and testosterone isn't the best feeling in the world and will leave you with memorable bruises if not broken bones.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> My ram was terrified of a flapping plastic bag. I always kept a plastic grocery bag in my pocket.



I've found the grocery bag to be a useful herding tool for both sheep and chickens..I just tie one on the end of a fishing pole and use it to widen my driving/herding abilities.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Get a new ram. What breed are your ewes?


I have American Blackbelly ewes and Katahdin ewes


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> I would get rid of him. Now this comes form an animal-loving, accept-behavioural-variation in all animals, puny vegetarian. Some rams are just born bad and personality/behaviour is inherited to an extent....so he'd  likely make some nasty ram-lamb sons and difficult stand-offish ewes (though some will inherit mum's nature). Obviously I wouldn't eat him, but I know a man who would!
> 
> Can you borrow a ram? I regularly borrow to mix the blood lines.
> 
> If he hasn't tried to prove to you who is 'Top Ram' yet....well, it's likely to be only a matter of time. DON'T turn your back on him.....that's when he'll charge. Being hit by a lump of muscle, attitude and testosterone isn't the best feeling in the world and will leave you with memorable bruises if not broken bones.


Thank you for your advice.   I will defenitly take it into consideration. the kids dont go into his pen, just me and my husband.  I would not like getting hit by him. That would seal his fate.


----------

